# Need some ideas



## marqese (Dec 19, 2011)

So June 24th is my 4 year wedding anniversary. The 24th is on a Sunday so I have taken that week off but don't have a clue what to do. I do know my wife wants to get away from Chattanooga for while....so please I need ideas.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

moved to off topic


----------



## marqese (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for moving.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

marqese said:


> So June 24th is my 4 year wedding anniversary. The 24th is on a Sunday so I have taken that week off but don't have a clue what to do. I do know my wife wants to get away from Chattanooga for while....so please I need ideas.


Come down to Atlanta! Only a short drive and there's a billion things to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

marqese said:


> So June 24th is my 4 year wedding anniversary. The 24th is on a Sunday so I have taken that week off but don't have a clue what to do. I do know my wife wants to get away from Chattanooga for while....so please I need ideas.


Just leave your phone at home..... you will figure something out. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

If you can take the time off and have the extra cash, take her on a road trip. Women love traveling.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

